# Knocking noise coming from headset/stem area?



## Norcoshore1 (Apr 28, 2010)

Whenever I bounce around on my fork I get this nocking noise coming from my headset (I think). When I turn my bars I also get a bit of a binding sound. I have checked to make sure there is no space between the stem and the headset but thats not the problem. I've taken the stem off a few times and put it back on and sometimes the sound goes away for 10 or 20 min but always ends up coming back. I'm positive its not the fork as its practically brand new and hasnt even broken in yet. I have checked every bolt on the bike and everything is tight


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

not to be rude, but are you sure you know what you're doing? it sounds liek play in the headset from too much slack. tighten the top cap first, then tighten the stem.


----------



## Norcoshore1 (Apr 28, 2010)

That was my original thought, play in the headset. I took off the stem, made sure the crown race was fully contacting the bottom cup then put the stem on. I tightened down the top cap then I actually had someone tighten the stem while I was putting all my weight down on the bars. It still made the sound


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

Ok, well maybe it's a bad headset? Maybe you accidentally swapped the top and bottom races of the headset when you reinstalled it? That would cause the binding. If you reused the crown race, maybe you damaged it when removing it from the old fork and/or installing it on the new one?

Also, it could be a wallowed out head tube. It's not as common, but it is a possibility. Hopefully it's something simpler and cheaper!


----------



## Norcoshore1 (Apr 28, 2010)

Nope the crown race is as new as the fork is. I just put a new stem on a few days ago. Looking at it just now, I can see that the spacers I have above the stem rest such a tiny, tiny bit unevenly. I think maybe it is not designed to have anything on it but a top cap? Maybe tightening the top cap doesnt do as much as it should because the spacers are not contacting enough surface area on the stem to apply enough force to eliminate all the play?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

headset could be loosening up....make sure your star nut is not slipping


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

"Putting all your weight on the bars" won't cut it. Do you know how to tighten the cap and then the pinch bolts on the stem? Weight on the bars will torque the stem sideways on the steerer and not get it tight enough.


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

Norcoshore1 said:


> I just put a new stem on a few days ago. Looking at it just now, I can see that the spacers I have above the stem rest such a tiny, tiny bit unevenly. I think maybe it is not designed to have anything on it but a top cap? Maybe tightening the top cap doesnt do as much as it should because the spacers are not contacting enough surface area on the stem to apply enough force to eliminate all the play?


post a pic.. Steerer needs to be cut square, 4-5mm below stack to have room to tighten. Star nut need to be installed square inside..


----------



## Gilly32 (Mar 28, 2010)

did you cut the steer tube? if so is it straight? if not go get a new star nut there like 2 bucks at LBS


----------



## Norcoshore1 (Apr 28, 2010)

Heres the pics. The steer tube is perfectly straight. Its kinda hard to tell but stem slightly starts to slope up and doesnt allow full contact from the spacers I have on top. I dont think it was designed to have spacers put on. The front half of them doesnt make complete contact. Kinda sloppy of me not to notice until now but I was putting it together at midnight so I could ride the next day.Would this be the problem? I like where the bars are now, so should I just cut off that inch or so above the stem and lose the spacers?


----------



## Neily03 (Feb 27, 2010)

There's yer problem!


----------



## Norcoshore1 (Apr 28, 2010)

Ok so as far as cutting is concerned, how tall should the steer tube be relative to the top of the stem? I know it should be a bit lower so the top cap can be flush but how much exactly? 4-5mm like was said above?


----------



## Neily03 (Feb 27, 2010)

You could either find some spacers with a thinner wall so they don't sit on the sloping bit of the stem of just file a little off one of your existing spacers so it sits flat. Should have that sorted in 10 minutes.


----------



## Norcoshore1 (Apr 28, 2010)

I tried the filing idea. It worked great in the way that the spacers can now sit flush but I still cant get rid of the knocking! I think its even louder now. I completely loosened the stem, reinstalled the spacers and top cap, made sure they were completely tightened, then tightened the stem. What else can I do before I go crazy?


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Sounds like somethings in wrong. Look for an exploded view of your headset to make sure everything's in place and the right way Grab around the top of the headset below the stem when you rock the bike with the front brake applied. Do you feel looseness? You sure it's not coming from the fork bushings?


----------



## Norcoshore1 (Apr 28, 2010)

Before I realized it was the headset, I thought it was the fork so I checked for bushing play and found none. I also checked to make sure there wasn't any play in the thru axle and there wasn't any. I think I'm just going to take it to a shop and see what they have to say before I go crazy. I've taken it apart over 10 times in the past 2 days and still can't fix it.


----------



## Twisted1 (Aug 24, 2010)

To much rebound in a fork can give small knocking noise. Do you use qr axles? Need more info on your bike setup.


----------



## Norcoshore1 (Apr 28, 2010)

I already thought of that so I slowed down the rebound as SLOW as it could possibly go and the noise was still there so I figured it was unrelated to the fork. As for setup, its a 2010 66 rc3 with an fsa big fat pig headset and a V1 dh stem.


----------



## Twisted1 (Aug 24, 2010)

Is there any way you can take short video of the noise? Are all your bolts torque down to there specs?


----------



## Neily03 (Feb 27, 2010)

On your second pic can I see the steerer tube under the stem? Looks like it's not sitting evenly against the headset......


----------



## charvey9 (May 13, 2010)

I'm dealing with a similar problem on my brother's brand new bike. We've tried everything to get the headset to snug up, and I've come to the conclusion that he did not tighten it up after a stem adjustment before his last ride and riding it loose for a day has damaged the lower bearings or race causing some play.

His star nut was also slipping, so we installed a new one, but it may have been too late. Check your star nut, and if that isn't the problem it is probably time for a new headset.


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

It looks like a problem with the stem spacers, both above and below. I wouldn't cut the steerer just yet. Try different spacers and/or stem.


----------



## amit kakade (Dec 14, 2013)

problem solved??i am facing the same issue


----------



## tomde01 (Jun 3, 2011)

Neily03 said:


> On your second pic can I see the steerer tube under the stem? Looks like it's not sitting evenly against the headset......


Like Neily03 said, make sure your steer tube is below your headset spacer. It should be at least 1mm or 2mm below. Enough such that your headset cap is sitting on the spacer and makes absolutely no contact with the steer tube.


----------



## amit kakade (Dec 14, 2013)

*taak taak...thats the sound..*

Initially there was knocking & big PLAY, after i changed my fork ( went from cheap suspension fork to rigid-Gusset jury XC fork), i did the job in haste, the steerer tube was not cut straight, hence the play..
I did a second job, got the tube in place, smooth finish, cut to proper length ( Top cap no way in contact)
Post doing all this the play is gone, completely..BUT there is a click sound, from the stem, headset area i don't know...( only when i ride hard, break hard on the front brake..( sound is a click with a FEELING that the bar has moved a little (very very little in front,) now that the bar has moved in front, if i pull the bar back for a wheelie with a jerk , the sound comes again with the feeling that the bar has moved back behind(very very very little)....So what i did was, serviced the headset yesterday, but the sound is still there, it has reduced but still there...
My next move is to try a different stem , since i am moving to a wider handle bar with DH stem, let me c if that makes any difference..
If not, then i change the headset with a FSA DH PIG!!, my current headset is a stock headset that came with my entry level trek 3700D, may it got screwed in the fork changing process and not designed to take rigid fork impacts...
any inputs?


----------

